# half banana



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

is there a way to protect the cut end of a half banana ?


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

From whom? 
You can use lemon juice or anything with Vit. C.
Fruit Fresh is as old as the hills, I think it's Ascorbic Acid = Vit. C.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

As in cutting a banana in two and saving the other half until later? We normally just wrap it with saran wrap on the rare occasion the whole banana doesn't get eaten.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Eat it.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

ok, and we have : 

1. Vit. C. 
2. saran wrap 
3. eat it 

1. i have to see if we have any, i don't think so.
2. i can do that. 
3. lol. sometimes eating all of one mess's with my innards. on the better days, you don't want to be around me, if you catch my drift .


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I like frozen bananas. Sorta like a banana ice cream. I slice into small plastic bowl and pop into freezer.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Fix'n it said:


> ok, and we have :
> 
> 1.* Vit. C.*
> 2. saran wrap
> ...


 You can use lemon, lime or even orange juice in needed. Anything with ascorbic acid in it.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

frozen Naners, interesting. and i do have orange juice.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i did the saran wrap thing. and stood the naner on the cut end. worked well. thanx


----------

